
ConsenSys Ventures invests in six companies and launches its Accelerator - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/12/consensys-ventures-invests-in-five-companies-and-launches-its-accelerator/
======
cfadvan
DADA actually sounds somewhat interesting. I think the art world is one that
could genuinely benefit from Blockchain technology, if only the power
consumption issue turns out to be practically solveable.

